
PyTorch 1.0 Tracing JIT and LibTorch C++ API to Integrate PyTorch into Node.js - perone
http://blog.christianperone.com/2018/10/pytorch-1-0-tracing-jit-and-libtorch-c-api-to-integrate-pytorch-into-nodejs/
======
jeremychone
Wow, this is great. Yes, we need a “tensorflowjs” (with TypeScript types) for
Torch, and this seems to be a great start to show the way.

